# Can constipation cause the cervix to open?



## KMCN

Sometimes when I'm so constipated, I feel like I have so much pressure in my pelvic area, and in my vagina! It goes away after I am able to have a bowel movement. But, does the pressure from all that stool backed up put pressure on the cervix? Does it cause the cervix to open prematurely? And does straining cause the cervix to open?


----------



## patchey

I hope not because I am so constipated. A week ago I had my cervix checked and it was closed. I hadn't gone to the washroom in like 10 days before that.


----------



## Gizzyy

No I don't think so. Your cervix wouldn't have any reason to open unless you're going into active labour. I hope not lol as I get quite constipated!


----------



## LoveCakes

It might put pressure in your cervix but I can't imagine it would cause it to open. Keep eating the all bran!


----------



## jenmcn1

No. It's normal to feel that pressure when constipated. As baby get bigger it will cause more pressure, like it's going to fall out, but it takes A LOT for the cervix t dialate. constipation won't cause any harm, except maybe some hemorrhoids:(


----------



## bettybee1

Am
Getting such bad constipation am in agony it's worse at night !!! 
I normally open my bowels tmi ! 4 times a day now it's becoming 1 a day if that and I can hardly lift my leg at night too get dressed coz it hurts ! Am
Phoning docter tmro too see if I can get some lacitjves ! 

Maybe if your pressure gets bad you can get some lactalose or something lol 

I don't think it will affect your cervix ! Mine was nice and Long last week x


----------



## Hoping4peanut

Ladies..I have been very constipated for weeks and I have had lentils 2 nights in a row and this morning I went! Just something you could try!


----------



## Myrrh

I've been very constipated this whole pregnancy, I've used a fleet enema more than a few times to finally clear me out as I was miserable. This last time I just did three capfuls of miralax for four days in a row then I was able to finally go. Miralax is supposed to be safe.


----------



## jkbmah

also lactulose, a couple of capfuls of that is keeping me regular at the moment. Fybrogel didn't work at all for me.

I just think of it as practice (non harmful) pushing....


----------



## mrs.amillian

No, it wont cause your cervix to open, very few external factors would cause this x

But it may cause a UTI as it could stop you emptying your bladder properly x

I've been so, so constipated this baby. I have taken senna, which worked OK, not brilliantly because I couldn't drink lactulose. Everyone's different just try what works for you.

Have you tried putting your feet on something raised when sitting on the toilet or actually squatting over the bowl?

The raised feet, increased intra-abdominal pressure and helps to force the poop out, and the squat relaxes and straightens the colon completely so should aid in getting out a trick poop.

Try both positions, it could be as simple as that xxx


----------

